# Help



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok today my chicks came in early this morning and I come home and one of sevrights were dead and the other is really weakthey run up to the light and close there eyes what is wrong ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try some sugar water and see if they rally. Dehydration hypoglycemia stress.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the save a chick in it right now that's what the woman told me to have


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool. The light is warm so seeking warmth. Shock, stress. Is anything helping?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The local feed stores here sell electrolyte powders you mix in water for stressed out, sick, and or shipped chicks. Never used it myself but I have used electrolytes on sick cats before. It gives them an extra boost.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedialite will work too. Sometimes it's just more accessible. FYI


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Hard boiled egg yolk. If you have fresh eggs on hand, raw egg yolk. That is what the peep consumed right before hatching, so that is the food Mother Nature designed it for this early in life.

I feed hard boiled egg yolk for the first meal for all my new peeps. If you have organic yogurt you can mash a little in with the egg yolk.


----------

